# Could use some shoulders or stories; possible splenic tumor



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh, so sorry. Really, I have no words except to say I've been where you are. The only good part is that he doesn't know. You sound like a wonderful friend to Bazzer, and he to you. Best to both of you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and so glad you came out of the "closet". So sorry you are coming out under such though circumstances as many of us have. My thoughts will be with you and your boy in the tough days ahead.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry that you have to deal with this. My husband and I have gone down that road 5 times over the past 25 years. It is never easy and it never gets easier. As a matter of fact I think it gets harder. What does help is people who understand your pain and sadness, people who care about what you are feeling even though they have never actually met you and you have come to the right place. We care for you and hurt for you. My best wishes are with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, I wish your first post is happy one to celebrate but never mind we will celebrate your boy 11th birthday in March next year. Not so many advices I could give you, you are doing all right things approaching a vet and going for tests. The only bit of advice is stay positive, do not think what will tomorrow bring, keep positive energy flowing around. You are doing all possible on medical, body side now keep the spirit lifted. Enjoy the time you have with your sweet boy today, leave heavy thoughts for later.
Sending positive vibes and prayers, and please keep us posted.


----------



## VGW0527 (Jul 17, 2012)

It's so inspiring to go through all of the forums, and to hear from you fine folks as we move through this. Thank you. 

Baz is my first born - got him on my 21st birthday as a gift from my Dad. Well, I MADE my Dad get him for me, he didn't have too much choice in the matter. Big brown eyes of a daughter can work wonders even as an adult. This pup has been through it all with me, and is the reason I pulled through my divorce a couple of years ago. Hard to just lay on the couch feeling sorry for yourself when you have a set of eyes and a heart depending on you. So, here we are, 10 years after my 21st birthday, lots of moves and experience between us, fighting this fight with love and careful optimism. 

I've cried myself to sleep every night as I lay next to him (set up camp in the living room on an air mattress so he doesn't have to go up or down steps - and I want to be close to him). In the morning, we start new. Rides (which he loves and knows the word, of course), drive through coffee trips, where he gets and EXPECTS a treat, visits from friends, bacon, cheese, being allowed on the bed. Every day is a gift with my boy. We're planning a Perfect Day trip this weekend up to one of our favorite Great Lakes and inland lake for some quiet time and picture taking. I'm sure there is a steak in the stars. 

I look forward to seeing new posts - they do help my heart. 

Here's a picture of him knowing just what he can get away with these days...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My heart aches for you and with you...
My girl Liberty was found to have several large tumors in/on her spleen by ultrasound last June 22/23, 2011...
My heart broke........
Removing her spleen was an option. However, given her age...given her heart issues...given that it was her spleen ...we opted for 'care and comfort' for as long as she was given. The vet tired to prepare us that she would most likely not live through winter.

She started on Tramadol and Metoclopramide (to aid in peristalsis) - we started soaking her food and blending it for her - and she dramatically improved.
Once a month she would have a rough day...sometimes two...where we would have to increase her Tramadol.
Month after month she would pass through the 'rough days'....

By Grace...Liberty is still with us.....seeing winter and playing in the snow....seeing spring and enjoying munching the new grass and hunting mice and moles...and now enjoying summer with easy walks, swimming and training a new puppy....

She enjoys her walks...she still offers her silly tricks if she thinks she can weasel a piece of popcorn from my husband. She still enjoys car rides, but need to be boosted into the car.
She has been a wonderful teacher for our youngest pup - wait means wait...dont charge the gate, water is fun, neighbor boys make great playmates... teaching her how to sneak down the hall to wrestle where she *thinks* we cant hear her! 

As a dear friend as said...dogs live in the here and now...they count moments, not minutes...

If your boy loves vanilla ice cream...then indulge him...
If he loves long belly rubs...or car rides...swimming, or hunting for frogs in the garden...then indulge him
If he has favorite friends then go visit them...
Take a lot of pictures....

I hope and wish that you are blessed with a full calendar (and more!) to love on your boy....but even if you are only granted a week...live as though you were a dog and enjoy every moment, in the moment, with him...there will be plenty of time for tears later....
{{hugs}}


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. The only thing I can really add is to just enjoy every day fully with him. I hope you guys have many many more good days together spending time and enjoying each other. You're a very good mommy to Baz, he's lucky to have you. 

That picture is adorable that you just posted. What a handsome boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I too am very sorry to hear about Baz. I've been down this road twice and I still can't wrap myself around the fact this type of cancer affects so many in the breed. Keep your chin up, your thoughts around Baz positive and *spoil him rotten* each and every day you are fortunate to have him with you. He doesn't know what is happening and will be distressed if he senses your sadness and sees your tears. I spent a lot of my time taking long showers where I cried my eyes out during my Bridge Boy's Barkley's journey. I got the tears and sadness out then made sure he knew just how special he was and how happy I was that he was with us. 

I can't emphasize enough to spoil him rotten. You'll be glad you did.

Be sure to take a ton of photos--if you have more than one camera, leave them in strategic spots around the house and try to capture him doing his favorite things--take photos and videos, even if you've got hundreds of them already. 

Get a plan of action with Baz's vet--ask the vet to let you know when he/she thinks Baz's quality of life is suffering. That will help you make the ultimate sacrifice and spare him undue pain. 

See if your vet can prescribe an anti-bleeding chinese herb called Yunan Baiyao. If you do a search on it in the forum you can pull up some forum members who used it with success on their dogs to help stem the bleeding. It was used by the Viet Cong in the Vietnam war and some veterinary cancer centers are starting to use it in practice--in other words, it's going mainstream. 

Check out Laurie's thread on Reno in the Health Section (Reno has Cancer)--it's such an inspiring thread about Reno's journey through this disease.

I'm sorry you've joined the ranks of us who have dealt with this wicked disease. I wish Baz many more good and happy days--hope he turns out to be a Reno or a Liberty and defies the odds!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your Baz. We went through hemangiosarcoma of the spleen with our Maddie early last year. She survived her emergency splenectomy and we were lucky enough to have her for 4 more months after her surgery (no chemo was done) when her prognosis was 2 weeks to 2 months. 

I too camped out on a blow up mattress with her on our living room floor for the first few days after she came home. I have a picture almost identical to the one you posted of your Baz. 

Soak up every single second you have, as others have said take a ton of pictures, you can never have too many.


----------



## VGW0527 (Jul 17, 2012)

LibertyME - thank you for Liberty's story! How happy to have her against the odds. What a gift. I love your advice of living as though I were a dog. My parents would tell you I've been doing that since 1981.  These past few days, he's been lucky if I've let him be for more than 5 minutes. Even if it's just coming over to stroke his face to tell him I love him. I'm so excited to give him the weekend we're planning in a couple of days, crossing my fingers and heart we're given 'til then. 

GoldenLucky - thank you! He loves to be called handsome, since he's called a "she" on a regular basis.  Thank you also for your kind words, especially during your sad time. 

Dallas Gold - I'm writing your advice down for our next appointment, which is next Thursday for his ultrasound. We've talked about the markers for quality of life and I've started a journal of those markers to track bad days vs good days. So far, we're all good days. Day by day is such a tough challenge for someone like me, but this journey is clearly here to teach me more than one thing at a time. Leave it to a golden to give you a proper life education! I'm trying to leave the crying to bed time, when he's asleep. But I've got to get better, you're right. THank you for the reminder. 

Here's a shot of Bazzer Nut, from just a few moments ago. He was very impressed with the steak I shared with him, and was being very proper in asking for more. One guess as to whether he got more....


----------



## VGW0527 (Jul 17, 2012)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> I too camped out on a blow up mattress with her on our living room floor for the first few days after she came home. I have a picture almost identical to the one you posted of your Baz.


Thank you for your support! There has got to be a human GR gene that links us all together and compels us into the type of care we so inherently jump to during times of crisis and sadness.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We just had a member whose dog had an emergency spenectomy a few days ago and his pathology just came back clean. Until you know for sure, I'm praying that you all get the same result. Waiting is so hard...... you have a whole community that will be here for support. Enjoy every moment with him!


----------



## VGW0527 (Jul 17, 2012)

I just read Joker's story - thank you for letting me know!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

My thoughts are with you & Baz. How lucky you both are to have each other. My dear friend recently lost her girl, Nala to Mast Cell. She had surgery to remove the mass in her intestines. That girl was a trooper & lived for two months after the removal.nYou really don't know what you are dealing with until you get that ultrasound done. We will be right here with you for all of the support you need. Positive & hopeful thoughts.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

VGW0527 said:


> I just read Joker's story - thank you for letting me know!


And now I understand why Joker's story was so important for you. Please forgive me for being so involved in our own drama that I wasn't aware of yours until now. 

What you may not realize is that I went through this with Joker's half-brother, Charlie, when Charlie was about 6 years old. The ultrasound showed a terrible mass and his spleen "[HAD] to come out TODAY!" Well, it was the next day, and everybody told me to expect the worst. But that pathology report was also BENIGN and Charlie lived to be almost 13 years old. That's two out of two! And we had a scare with Joker last fall, when a vet told us that a growth on Joker's paw was probably mast cell cancer; it turned out to be benign - mostly infection of unknown origin.

Don't let anyone persuade you that the worst news is inevitable. And don't let anyone get you to stop fighting for your beautiful Golden sweetheart. Nobody! If I had listened to one of the Emergency Vet Clinic doctors, Joker would have died Sunday. I listened to my heart instead. Hearts are wiser than heads in nearly all matters. Focus on the outcome that you want and just keep insisting. You might not get it, but my experience is that the odds are a lot better that you will if you tell the Universe that nothing else is acceptable.

I hope and pray that you get good news. And do GET THAT SPLEEN OUT.

Hugs to you,
Lucy


----------



## VGW0527 (Jul 17, 2012)

Lucy, 

Thank you for the courage and wisdom. 

Getting his spleen out is heavy on my mind, for many reasons. Waiting for that ultrasound to confirm we're dealing with a splenic tumor is the pits, but the doc that comes most highly recommended can't get to my clinic until then. My darling vet seems to think this wait is okay, and I do trust her. It was doc #1 that was doomsday. Sigh. 

I have such anxiety over what the cost is going to end up being, because, and beyond heart-wrenchingly, I am in an embarrassing financial position as a full-time (31 year old) student. We're considering doing an online "fundraiser" to help, but depending on the kindness of strangers to help with bills makes me ill. I can't tell you how it feels to know I am limited by funds. But, until we get there, I am trying SO HARD not to worry. We've got the ultrasound covered, but are unsure as to the hows for the next steps after we make a plan. 


Thank you again, so much.
Veronica


----------



## VGW0527 (Jul 17, 2012)

GoldensGirl said:


> And now I understand why Joker's story was so important for you. Please forgive me for being so involved in our own drama that I wasn't aware of yours until now.


My goodness, no apology necessary. I'm just so glad you had the chance to come over and share. Thank you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

VGW0527 said:


> ...I have such anxiety over what the cost is going to end up being, because, and beyond heart-wrenchingly, I am in an embarrassing financial position as a full-time (31 year old) student. We're considering doing an online "fundraiser" to help, but depending on the kindness of strangers to help with bills makes me ill. I can't tell you how it feels to know I am limited by funds. But, until we get there, I am trying SO HARD not to worry. We've got the ultrasound covered, but are unsure as to the hows for the next steps after we make a plan.


Veronica,

Have I got the thread for you! : http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...grants-financial-aid-medical-issues-vets.html. There are a lot of resources to help people who can't afford the care their dogs needs. One of the listings might help.

For what it's worth, the cost depends a lot on where the surgery is done. Joker's total bill was a bit over $3,000. That's between Baltimore and D.C., where all medical care is costly. Charlie's splenectomy cost way more than that and it was done 8 years ago, but it was done at a referral center where people come from all over the country - it was the place that could do the surgery quickly and I was desperate. Sometimes good and affordable is more important than the terribly expensive absolute best, if you know what I mean. A competent surgeon can remove a spleen _before_ it ruptures. After that, it is much more difficult to keep the dog alive.

Also, most veterinary referral hospitals in this area offer payment plans that are essentially fixed-rate personal loans.

Again, focus on what you want. Miracles DO happen...every single day.

Wishing you all the best,
Lucy


----------



## VGW0527 (Jul 17, 2012)

How great - THANK YOU! I have a feeling it's going to be a late night doing research. 

We just got back from our evening at the BF's house and stopped for an ice cream cone. It was thoroughly enjoyed. And I was thoroughly entertained watching him figure out how to eat it. 

Veronica


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive vibes and prayers for beautiful Baz.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Every day is a gift with my boy.


This. Others have expressed most of what I'd say too. Most importantly, not to project. Get the test and see what it is. As to his treatment: You're near MSU, right? They have a top notch vet school. Cheaper if he needs longer term care.

Here is a link to a thread here with links to foundations that help dogs that need big time care/operations financially. Email every one that applies to you. They're mostly foundations to help dog owners financially get the help they need in situations like yours:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/114409-donations-financial-assistance.html

Our boy has lymphoma (cancer). "Carpe Diem" (Seize The Day) always been our motto. Dogs live in the _now_. Continue savoring every day as you've done his entire life. He sounds like a very loved, happy boy. This may turn out to be treatable. It's a blessing it's summertime and you all can bop here and there outside this weekend.

You are not alone. GFR pulled me out of the depths when we got Andy's cancer diagnosis with a 30 day prognosis without chemo. 7 1/2 months later he's bouncing around like he always has. Today is the only day that matters. 

Hang in there. We'll be praying for you and following his progress. All the best to you two


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

dborgers said:


> ...Dogs live in the _now_. Continue savoring every day as you've done his entire life. He sounds like a very loved, happy boy...


This is one of the most precious gifts that our dogs give us: helping us live _now_, as they do. Most people spend more than two thirds of their sentences talking about the past and less than a quarter talking about the future. What a waste! We can change how we think about the past, but we can't change what happened. We can make a difference right now and we can choose the future. Dogs make a difference in the moment. I am so grateful to my fur people teaching me about right now. It doesn't come easily, but I have had many dogs who were and are determined to teach me.

When you get the ultrasound, remember that a splenic mass does not mean cancer. It didn't for Charlie and it didn't for Joker. If there's a mass, the spleen needs to come out, but dogs can live very long and happy lives without their spleens. There are several of us on the GRF who can share stories about that.

Please keep us posted. We care.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Baz is so adorable. I love those senior faces the most!
I also went through the splenic tumors scare and won the lottery with a benign diagnosis for Copper. He recovered very quickly from the surgery and we had another good 20 months together. He was a rescue and estimated to be just over 14 when he died and it was not related to the spleen being removed.

I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time. Hugs and kisses to your lovely boy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Veronica, reading about how to fund needed medical care, look into applying for a Care Credit card. As I remember, it is a no interest card for a year and is tailored to medical/vet care. Also, you can perhaps do some research about getting her seen at the MSU vet school... they are top notch and might get her seen sooner. Personally, I find it worrisome to wait.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vg*

VG

Praying for Baz and you!


----------



## VGW0527 (Jul 17, 2012)

Confusion with the vet. Ultrasound is TODAY, as in 15 minutes. Got the call an hour ago an hour ago - "we thought you were dropping Baz off this morning?" We are in the waiting room currently. I swear the doc said NEXT Thursday. He wasn't supposed to eat after 10 pm, and of course he ate this am. ******. We are going to go forward w the usound and hope we can get good images. Prayers, light, love, and calm would be appreciated. My blood pressure is sky rocketing. thank you!


----------



## VGW0527 (Jul 17, 2012)

Clearly stressed. Sorry for the confusing post.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sorry you are going through this.
I went through this with my Bear recently.
With her I actively pursued a bucket list, which it sounds like you are doing also.
Just love on him and spoil him every day


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have been there as well my old Meg was also 10 when the tumor was found i am plesed to say my Meg was a lucky dog it was a benign tumor but when the vet removed it he said she had 3 bleeds we only knew of the one so she was a very lucky dog.

I will pray the out come is like my Megs and she went on to live nearly another 3 years and when i lost her it was not spleen related


----------



## VGW0527 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Wow. Talk about a roller coaster... *

We're back from the ultrasound. 

1. *All internal organs LOOK FINE. NO MASS. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
What the hell, right?! Apparently x-rays are not the best way to understand what's going on with the spleen. Baz's spleen is long and narrow, and was apparently distorted in the film. The (amazing) doc who did the usound (from MSU, actually) said that she would have come to the same conclusion as vet #1 and that she was very glad to be doing the ultrasound for confirmation. Baz did have a couple of areas "of interest" on his spleen and liver as well as a slightly enlarged adrenal glad, but none to the extent that she was "worried" about them. 

2. As she was performing the ultrasound, the doc grew very concerned with the state of Baz's skin. We've been battling with skin issues his entire life (shocking) but have been particularly plagued by a strange sort of issue since around Memorial Day weekend. The rashes, scabbing, and lesions very different from the skin issues he's had in the past. We were getting ready to go back in for another check-up when this spleen scare happened. Antibiotics didn't work this go 'round and the irritation is covering his entire body. Doc strongly recommended a skin culture and a biopsy as she's got concerns over this stuff being cancerous (mast cell, mycosis fungoides, or another type of lymphoma). So, we did. Two skin samples are on their way to MSU and we should have results next week. 

So. Yay for #1. Sigh for #2. I am exhausted from all of this - overjoyed for #1, but of course, now concerned for #2. 

Anyone have experience with these types of skin issues? I'll start bopping around the other threads to see. 

We're still planning on going North this weekend. Part celebration for the results, celebration of life and time, and to try to quietly get away after an emotionally draining week. I'll be doing my research on these skin issues, of course. I understand we're not in the clear yet, but I've got to try to give some of this anxiety a break. 

Thank you all again so very much for everything. Hearing from you means the world. 

Veronica

Here's a shot of us at the ultrasound. No, I'm not happy AT ALL.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Excellent news about the ultrasound!! What a relief, eh? Skin stuff can be cleared up. Great reasons to celebrate this weekend 

Have fun and Carpe Diem


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Wonderful news about Baz's spleen! It's so good to have experts doing what they do best.

The skin issues might reflect a food sensitivity. Here's a thread about a wonderful dog who has a lot going on, including skin problems: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...tandard/102876-grab-bag-health-issues-69.html. Her human has been through the wringer trying to get things straightened out for Hannah.

I hope you take some time to celebrate tonight! Researching the skin issues and dealing with whatever is wrong will wait for at least one day. You and Baz deserve some time without fear and worry, at least for one night.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Goldenlucky (Jun 23, 2012)

I am so happy for you and Baz to hear the good news about the ultrasound! Fingers crossed with the skin issues! Will be thinking of you guys! But I'm really happy for you, hopefully you will now get one night of peace without worry.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy for good US news. Hope that skin issue is "easy" one to deal with. Hugs to sweet Baz.


----------

